# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  فئران أمي حصة للكاتب : سعود السنعوسي

## باجيو

*
"فئران أمي حصة هي ثالث أعمال الروائي سعود السنعوسي 
 وهي رواية تتحدث عن آفة الفتنة الطائفية ، حيث قفز الكاتب إلى العام 2020 وتبنأ بالمستقبل…
 وحذر من الطاعون العربي.
انتزع الروائي ســعود في فئران أمي حصة، من صميم الحياة نصّاً واقعياً
 وهندسه على هيئة أحجية تناثرت في أروقة الماضي. كما جاء في شعار الرواية «الفئران آتية… 
احموا الناس من الطاعون»، مشيراً بذلك إلى هذه الآفة الطائفية، التي تمددت في شرايين أهلها ونفوسهم
 فطاولت نقمتها كل شيء.
كما قسّم الكاتب روايته إلى نوعين من السرد، النوع الأول ما رواه تحت عنوان:
 ""يحدث الآن""
 من خلال الدقة في تحديد الزمن بالساعة والدقيقة، والنوع الثاني
 ما رواه تحـــت عـــنوان:
 ""إرث النـــار""
مقــسمه إلى أربعة فئران، وكل فأر يتألف من عدة فصول.
 في الفأر الأول، استخدم الكاتب في سرده ضمير المتكلم
 أما في الفأر الثاني فاستخدم ضمير المخاطِب لنفسه وللآخرين
 كما عاد في الفأرين الثالث والرابع إلى السرد بضمير المتكلم 
من اقتباسات فئران أمي حصة : ما عادت الفئران تحومُ حول قفص الدجاجاتِ
 أسفل السِّدرة وحسب. 
تسلَّلت إلى البيوت. كنتُ أشمُّ رائحةً ترابية حامضة، لا أعرف مصدرها
 إذا ما استلقيتُ على أرائك غرفة الجلوس. ورغم أني لم أشاهد فأرا داخل البيت قط
 فإن أمي حِصَّه تؤكد، كلما أزاحت مساند الأرائك تكشف عن فضلاتٍ بنيةٍ داكنة 
تقارب حبَّات الرُّز حجما، تقول إنها الفئران..
 ليس ضروريا أن تراها لكي تعرف أنها بيننا! أتذكَّر وعدها. أُذكِّرها: 
""متى تقولين لي قصة الفيران الأربعة؟""
 تفتعل انشغالا بتنظيف المكان. تجيب:
 ""في الليل"". يأتي الليل، مثل كلِّ ليل
 تنزع طقم أسنانها. تتحدث في ظلام غرفتها. تُمهِّد للقصة:
 ""زور ابن الزرزور
 إللي عمره ما كذب ولا حلف زور 
*

----------

